# What drives you to live?



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll be 25 in three months. There are rarely such things in my life until now that I set a goal and achieved it. It's always been something or somebody who pushes me directly or indirectly to do the things which I do everyday. These days I'm in the process of setting up some serious goals/dreams for my life. I think I will be in a terrible situation if I lead my life the way I lead in the past.

How about you guys? What motivates/drives your living?

So, I want to change myself. I feel like I have never used my mind for my life. I need to be mindful with whatever I do. I want to change my mindset. I have written up some of my dreams for my life and in other words those are my goals for life. In order to achieve goals and fulfill my dreams, I need to change myself and re-invent myself.

Has anyone here re-invented yourself or your life? 

I need some support and inspiration. I know every step going to be hard, but I want to fulfill my dreams.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

That's great that you're working on getting healthier in life. Great job!

For me, the things that drive me are both within me and on the outside.

Within,
I don't want my abusers to win. That drives me to be successful, happy and at peace. 

On the outside,
I want to touch people's lives. I want to be maybe that one person who planted a seed for a child or a teen or a senior. 

I'm up for an Altrusa award presently. That award is given to people who make a difference in our community. I didn't even realize I was touching lives until this nomination. 

So being someone who has made someone else's life a little better is my driving force.

Thank you for this thread.

Tella


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

chantellabella said:


> That's great that you're working on getting healthier in life. Great job!
> 
> For me, the things that drive me are both within me and on the outside.
> 
> ...


Well done! that's great! Congrats for getting the award :clap

Touching others lives and working for there welfare is great I think. By the way, who are your abusers?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

I had this experience yesterday, I spent an hour(Sunday evening) for washing my cloths(by hand, as I couldn't switch on the Washing M/C due to some power issues). I felt so good after working an hour, that I could re-think how satisfying and noble a Work could be.

Today I was pretty confident at my work-place though I felt full of anxiety in the morning hours(as it was Monday).


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

My wonderful family on my dad's side. They are so loving and caring. When I go to Maryland for our family reunion and I see my 16 uncles and aunts and 22 cousins, it is a great occasion.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Caring too much about leaving my mess for everyone. I wouldn't want to put that burden on everyone in my life if I leave this world. It wouldn't be fair. Unfortunately, I trudge on and try to remember there's always someone worse off than me. 
If I didn't care about the mess I'd leave behind, I'm sure I would have just faded away. My number one flaw is having too big of heart and caring about others more than myself. Yep, that keeps me alive.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

My dreams keep me alive. I'm an artist and I want to have a career in things like movies and videogames or anything that allows you to tell a story through art. Like they say, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, and if I can use my problem as an inspiration for something that will give someone even one minute of hapiness, everything I've been through will have been worth it.


----------



## jamgirl90 (Jun 4, 2012)

God does this for me and my family especially my mother who always gives me words of encouragement to stay strong and dont pay no mind to others just focus on me and what I have to do for myself.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know but its fading fast.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

No joke intended
the fact that every once in a while I can sit down with people I love and chat over some delicious ice cream.

Otherwise I would see no point in it all.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

The universe is such an interesting place. It is fun to learn more about it.


----------



## Graceames (Jul 29, 2012)

What keeps me going is 
God.... He keeps me going every day.. 

and my family. My Husband
and My sisters always there for me.. Even thou they are 12 hrs away from me.. 

I am very blessed they are in my life..


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello all, my first post. I reckon I live to make something of myself, in as many ways as I can.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

alte said:


> The universe is such an interesting place. It is fun to learn more about it.


Smeg? :sus


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Poster said:


> Smeg? :sus


hmmm?

Are you referring to this? "smeg: futuristic British all-purpose swear word. From Red Dwarf."


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

what drives me to live? Nothing really, except not wanting to hurt my family. That's it.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

alte said:


> hmmm?
> 
> Are you referring to this? "smeg: futuristic British all-purpose swear word. From Red Dwarf."


Nope, don't worry. I knew someone from another forum with that avatar, curiously he had SA I believe. :b


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Poster said:


> Nope, don't worry. I knew someone from another forum with that avatar, curiously he had SA I believe. :b


Oh you mean that forum. How are you doing man? It has been quite a while since I have been on there and I am making all of this up.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

What drives me to live is hope that in one day I will get out of this way of living that I am currently in right now, hope for a better future


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

alte said:


> Oh you mean that forum. How are you doing man? It has been quite a while since I have been on there and I am making all of this up.


Thats fine dude.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

the fear of not really knowing what happens when you die, hurting my family, reminding myself there's someone out there going through worse, & *tomorrow's a new day*


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

things like this





thinking about life, technology, all that complicated crap, because normal life isn't enough.

Society is what I live for.. the crazy things that happen in our world, which would be meaningless outside society. The struggle of the underdog, mystified and secret things like planning a holiday that involves things most people wouldn't want to do. Exciting things. I'm excited by all this on the mere chance that I'm a human. What about trees though? Well, trees don't have to have fun...

I like finding awesome communities and websites, that's what I spend some of my time on. culture, life, and how we have such interesting lives in our time. But it will get more interesting.

I live for addiction, in some sense. The addiction of some things in my life which I don't want to give up. But that doesn't make much sense, if I'm the only person that can enjoy them anyway. Wow, life is ****ed up. Our world doesn't really make a lot of sense at all. Trying to make sense of it, though...I guess that's the challenge; that's the fun. 1000s of people asking themselves whether if they try they'll get that job. That car. But different things happen, and there are exciting people in our world... so...


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

A healthy fear of death and this strange sense of optimism.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Self-preservation instinct? I suppose that drives me to survive.

If by 'living' you really mean 'living' as in having the life where you can say, 'ah, this is the life' in a satisfied tone of voice, then no, I am not being driven to live - at least not in a good car.

I'm probably being driven in an old clunky bomb car. I suppose I want to participate in life, to be part of the world, only I'm not being driven very hard.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

In hopes things will change. Don't know how much longer I can keep saying that.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Weird. I asked myself this question since last night and about to post it today but found this thread instead.
"Except the fact to not hurt and troubled my family, what's my reason for living?"
So I take a step out of bed and observe little things. My hands, how I move.
Take a sip of hot water and feel warm (like that sensation), stepping down the stairs with a bubbly steps (always like it since i'm a kid).
Opening my window and feel breezes of fresh air. Then i calmed, and start to workout with cheerful music. Not really eager to live but i feel i can go through this day. That's all.
I guess my reason for living will constantly change everyday.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Convincing myself that life will improve for whatever reason I have a feeling it will be, guess time will tell tho.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

I have reasonable reasons to stay alive. But I've always sort of lived day by day. Just getting through the day, and moving on to the next. I just get indulged into things that i feel like im not really there. I can quite explain it, though that doesnt mean i dont enjoy life.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

the only thing that drives me is disregard for my safety - the drive to be the best - life threatening challenges or ones that may be injurious - really good music that makes me space out sort of - and for some reason I have a need to help others who went through what i did and maybe some day ill feel good when i do


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I used to think like this 4 months before but life is beautiful and full of joys and sorrows...

I dnt bother to be alive now..not at all..i met my first crush just coz i am alive...

I wnat to live longer and see him more..we r friends now..thats the good thing that happened with me this years and i am so much grateful to my life..

My sa is getting better and i am no more depressed now..whoo hoo


----------



## Penny (Mar 2, 2012)

I want to experience thriving instead of just surviving. Moments of feeling totally grounded and at peace keep me going. For me, these are usually natural experiences - like kayaking- in the flow. For others it could be music or other sensory experiences.

Take care,


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me (Jul 27, 2012)

This may just be me naive, but I just feel like I'm meant for something that I've yet to accomplish. 

Not necessarily something "great", but definitely something.

I'm curious as to what this could be, and even though my present days are not much different from the last who knows...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hoping that the new anti-depressant I was prescribed works. Other than that I can't think of anything. I try to look towards the future but it looks like my life is going absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am living so I can face the looming zombie apocalypse! I run, hike, and weight train so I can both fight off the undead and become a hero. Yes, I have been drinking.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

jus not wanting to give up and telling my self it will always get better and this will jus be a thing of the past


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

That one day I might see the world.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

trying to see if can indeed change my life around. Instead of doing nothing like I have been doing for years, why not try to actually live


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Aatxe said:


> A healthy fear of death and this strange sense of optimism.


this ^


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I wanna see what happens.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I wanna see what happens.


I like your answer.


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

My pets have given me a reason to live. They need me and I need to be there for them & not let them down. 
If not for my animals I would not see a reason for myself.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

the prospect of finding someone to love who will love me in return. and rather soon, not when i'm, like, 50.


----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)

Knowing my family cares about me is one big reason, but the fact this entire forum is living proof I'm not the only one with SA problems gives me reason to not only live but feel hope.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

There are a lot of life experiences that I want to fulfill.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

The fact that I know at least some people love/care about me. That's enough to keep me going.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Uh, the possibility of going to hell. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> No joke intended
> the fact that every once in a while I can sit down with people I love and chat over some delicious ice cream.
> 
> Otherwise I would see no point in it all.


lol That does it for me too


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Having no other choice keeps me going coz of course suicide is not an option


----------



## SDS (Aug 9, 2012)

hoping that one day things will be exactly how I wish for them to be. I don't want to give up on life even though half the time i feel as though I already have.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope that one day things will be better for me. Though when that hope runs out I'll be sure to try and find a painless way to die.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Life has varieties in it, good as well as bad. I think If we are wise enough then we can understand the thrill out of it.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I really have no clue. The slim chance of finding love maybe?


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I dont know. Maybe hope ? but I highly doubt it.
I guess just to see what's going to happen in the future, that is if I'm still alive.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

youngloc said:


> trying to see if can indeed change my life around. Instead of doing nothing like I have been doing for years, why not try to actually live


^ exactly this


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Trying to appreciate every pissant little pleasure like the next thing I'll eat. Wanting to help people. Knowing i'm not alone


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

Love drives me, and hope. The love I have for my family and the fact that I know (or should I say hope ;p) I'll feel the intense connection I once experienced, but with someone new, and slightly more compatible!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mithun said:


> What motivates/drives your living?


Nothing really. I exist because I was too afraid to terminate my existence. I live in a state of limbo feeling no real desire to live, but lacking the motivation & courage to make myself dead.


----------



## darkrider (Aug 13, 2012)

Hope. That's all I'm running on right now. Hope.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Nothing drives me to live. I'm living on a big blue sphere mostly covered in water traveling around the sun at millions of miles per hour and just going along for the ride. To me, life is a trap and in the end, no one gets out alive.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

To be, or not to be, that is the question:
Whether 'tis Nobler in the mind to suffer
The Slings and Arrows of outrageous Fortune,
Or to take Arms against a Sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them: to die, to sleep
No more; and by a sleep, to say we end
The heart-ache, and the thousand Natural shocks
That Flesh is heir to? 'Tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wished. To die to sleep,
To sleep, perchance to Dream; Ay, there's the rub,
For in that sleep of death, what dreams may come,
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil,
Must give us pause. There's the respect
That makes Calamity of so long life:
For who would bear the Whips and Scorns of time,
The Oppressor's wrong, the _proud_ man's Contumely, 
The pangs of _despised_ Love, the Law's delay, 
The insolence of Office, and the Spurns
That patient merit of the unworthy takes,
When he himself might his Quietus make
With a bare Bodkin? Who would Fardels bear,
To grunt and sweat under a weary life,
But that the dread of something after death,
The undiscovered Country, from whose bourn
No Traveller returns, Puzzles the will,
And makes us rather bear those ills we have,
Than fly to others that we know not of.
Thus Conscience does make Cowards of us all,
And thus the Native hue of Resolution
Is sicklied o'er, with the pale cast of Thought,
And enterprises of great _pitch_ and moment, 
With this regard their Currents turn _awry_, 
And lose the name of Action. Soft you now,
The fair Ophelia? Nymph, in thy Orisons
Be all my sins remembered.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

not quite sure. optimism i guess.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

kc1895 said:


> To be, or not to be, that is the question:
> Whether 'tis Nobler in the mind to suffer
> The Slings and Arrows of outrageous Fortune,
> Or to take Arms against a Sea of troubles,
> ...


Ah, William Shakespeare's immortal _Hamlet._ Great story.


----------



## jebb (Jul 25, 2012)

Nothing really keeps me going, I think about suicide all the time. The only thing that has vaguely saved me, (and in turn also made me into a recluse) is video games. They disconnect me, make me feel as though I am talking to someone or something even though I know hey aren't real. It has been my only means of survival for a few years.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Somewhere in the back of my mind I have a little hope, that I won't be this lost forever... life was good at one point, there's no reason why it can't be good again...

The universe as well... life is extremely interesting, I wanna know what was going on millions of years ago, and I wanna know what's gonna happen in the future, and I truly believe we can make contact with another life form within my lifetime.


----------

